# CC Clumber Park, Worksop



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I spent a delightful 24hrs this weekend at the Caravan Club site at Clumber Park, near Worksop. The site is standard CC fare, but its situation within Clumber Park is great for walking, cycling, National Trust stuff, and simply enjoying space, trees, lakes, etc.

Here's the location, the CC website, and some piccies, all withing a few minutes walk.
www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=53.2773&lon=-1.0567&scale=25000&icon=x 
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/UK+Sit...ook+a+Site/Site+Detail.htm?cs_id=CLUMBER+PARK
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/clumberpark

Yes, the seagulls are WALKING in the middle of the lake. It was minus 7 last night!

Dave


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave

Been looking for somewhere to go to in the New Year and Clumber Park seems just what we like, will put it on the list of places to visit. If you like that area Chatsworth Park is a lovely site with plenty of walks and some nice pubs, we tied it in with a visit to Chatsworth House last year to see the Christmas decorations - well worth a visit. Thanks Dave.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jeanann,

I tried to book in Chatsworth Park for this weekend, but it was fully booked, as was Losehill but that's not unusual. Clumber Park was just over half-full at a guess.

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[........................Caravan Club site at Clumber Park, near Worksop. ......................Dave[/quote]

Have wanted to try this site for a number of years now, but as we have a 34 ft RV I'm unsure about access and pitch size. Providing we book ahead (which we usually do for weekends) what do you think our chances are?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

zaskar,

Perhaps this will ease your concern. It takes all shapes and sizes, and this triple slide-out wasn't alone 

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[...................and this triple slide-out wasn't alone 

Fwaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!  Stroke the badge sir! 

Cheers matey.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

As originally mentioned by Dave, Clumber Park is very good for cycling, one of the best sites around.

The National Cycle Network passes through, and you can travel miles off-road (on reasonably surfaced cycle paths).

Easy to get to Sherwood Forest Country Park, Sherwood Pines Country Park, (both worth the visit) and even as far as Southwell (where the Minster is one of England's architectural gems), all off-road.

Be aware, however, that at least one of the Club sites in Clumber has suffered a spate of thefts. The nearer parts of Worksop harbour some undesirable population. (even my Merry Men won't go to Manton!)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info and the pics. Dave, .... looks like a 'must visit' site  

Cheers


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We were at the C&CC Clumber Park site in May, beautiful area.

Ref. the thefts, we were told some horror stories about them. Think both sites had been hit but CC site was worse.


Think the C&CC Club site has now closed for good.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We stayed at the C&CC site last year in the walled garden but as stated It is no longer a club site. The NT want something like £4.50 just to park for the day or even a couple of hours as we found to our cost a while ago.  It was almost cheaper to book into the clubsite and stay overnight - I expect the CC site is a bit dearer 

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

CC Clumber Park cost me £8.30 including hookup. 

Dave
Edit - The site had a number of signs up saying video and audio recording 24hrs. by the way.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I see in the latest CC magazine Clumber Park won CC site of the year in the "spirit" category (think that means activities).

Dave


----------

